# bug im Werteverteilen bei Juwe?



## DarthMarkus1st (30. März 2015)

Hallo buffies,

 

habe jetzt bei meinen Twinks genug Taladitkristalle zusammen und wollte fleissig ausstatten

aber sehr schnell kam Frust auf, weil ich fast nur Rekristallisierer bauen muß denn:

 

meine Hexe erhält immer Ketten/Ringe mit Wille drauf und selbst beim neu auswürfeln dauert es mind. 9-11 Änderungen bis Wille endlich mal runter ist

mein Frost-DK erhält nur Tank(?)-Teile also mit Bonusrüstung

meine Eule erhält immer Teile mit Vielseitigkeit und der 2te Wert ist auch nicht Mastery 

bei Jäger und Paladin gleiches Pech - also 5xJuwe für den Mülleimer oder zum entzaubern

 

ich habe ja Verständnis, daß da nicht immer sofort die perfekten Werte-Pärchen drauf sind wie Mastery+Krit aber daß ich nochmal einen große Menge an Erzen oder Gold für diese Umschiederei ausgeben muß frustriert doch sehr

 

wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

 

bin gespannt und hoffe mal daß dies der Grund für die hohen AH-Preise der Rekristallisierer sind


----------

